# Cut Hours



## melinora (Jul 11, 2022)

Hey y'all. I just started working at Target in May, and I noticed my hours have been cut SEVERELY since. I just came back from COVID leave last week and saw that in the next two weeks, I am only scheduled 20 hours TOTAL. Obviously this isn't doable as I, like most people, have bills to pay. I just moved out on my own into an apartment with my husband, but 20 hours a pay period is not sufficient enough to be a financial contributor in my household.
Style's ETL is atrocious. A lot of people have issues with her and I'm extremely nervous to confront her about scheduling. The entirety of my store is facing hours cut, but this is detrimental. I don't think anyone has had their hours cut the way mine are. Any idea who I should go to? I really don't want to have to find a new job as I love my coworkers, but it's starting to look like I'm going to have to.

Edit: Things have started to pick back up as usual. Just not sure if it will stay that way. I changed my availability -- so we'll have to see how this goes! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 11, 2022)

Common event. Swap shift openings are your friend.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 11, 2022)

If your store has been hit with covid like mine has, they might have you on a lighter schedule on purpose, to let you sort of ramp up. My store has had TMs come back from a covid leave only to see them not be able to hack it just yet and other TMs are back to covering for them.
Or it could be that your store is struggling and it'd be a good idea to find another job or a second job. Plenty of TMs at my store work two jobs, myself included.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 12, 2022)

1. Make sure your Desired Hours survey is updated for 40 hours
2. Open up your availability 

If you've already done #1 and #2, then use myTime to see any available shifts you can pick up to increase your hours. They might be checkout advocate or fulfillment shifts, but hey, it's something. If you're not trained in those areas, talk to those respective TLs/ETLs. None of this is a guarantee you'll get the hours you want, but it will give you your best chance.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jul 13, 2022)

My guess, you were probably taken off the schedule because of COVID, and when the newer schedules are written they have to schedule inactive people separately. You might have been looked over or they might have been cautious because your return wasn't guaranteed when the schedule was written. Any time that you know you're going to be out for a week, or going on another status or leave like COVID or anything that changes how you can be scheduled, definitely keep in contact with whoever is writing your work center's schedule.


----------



## rd123 (Jul 13, 2022)

Try to find shifts in GM or market( ask to get trained if not ) . They have more hours allotted than style . Also they need more people for the early morning shifts . You can try expanding your availability that way if you haven’t yet .


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 13, 2022)

What Hardline, mathprof, and rd123 said.

Maybe "the entirety of [your] store is facing hours cut ...", but I'll bet there are some over-stuffed U-boats just sitting in the back.


----------



## rd123 (Jul 14, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> What Hardline, mathprof, and rd123 said.
> 
> Maybe "the entirety of [your] store is facing hours cut ...", but I'll bet there are some over-stuffed U-boats just sitting in the back.


Our store has pallets and pallets of style repacks left in the backroom and they have not enough people and hours .


----------



## dcworker (Jul 19, 2022)

60 hours every week at DC since 2019


----------



## melinora (Jul 26, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> My guess, you were probably taken off the schedule because of COVID, and when the newer schedules are written they have to schedule inactive people separately. You might have been looked over or they might have been cautious because your return wasn't guaranteed when the schedule was written. Any time that you know you're going to be out for a week, or going on another status or leave like COVID or anything that changes how you can be scheduled, definitely keep in contact with whoever is writing your work center's schedule.


I'm thinking the same. It looks like things are starting to get back to normal-ish since I've returned from leave. Yesterday I was scheduled as "store remodel" -- but when I came in they told me I was doing reshop for the front. I was very overwhelmed of course since they kind of just threw me in, but now I am trained in another department of the store and can pick up shifts there.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2022)

melinora said:


> I'm thinking the same. It looks like things are starting to get back to normal-ish since I've returned from leave. Yesterday I was scheduled as "store remodel" -- but when I came in they told me I was doing reshop for the front. I was very overwhelmed of course since they kind of just threw me in, but now I am trained in another department of the store and can pick up shifts there.


Take any shifts for service ambassador or doing reshop. The hours are there during a remodel.


----------

